# Best and Worst Parking at Ski Resorts



## dlague (Sep 23, 2016)

Was posting on another thread and it got me to start thinking about parking while some ski areas have relatively close parking and i is easy to get to others are a PITA.  Worst examples are Sunapee and Okemo with their shuttles are kind of a pain.  Atitash with their across the street and mile long parking lot is also is you do not get there early but there is the $15 parking right close by which we have used.  Then there are places like Waterville that is all downhill so we pay for valet parking.  Cannons parking has never been problematic since they allow you to park all over the place.

Do you boot up at in the parking lot?  We never did until we started skiing Cannon as pass-holders more often where we started booting up at the truck.  Actually, this board got me to start doing that.  In fact, once we started booting up at the truck then we started tailgating there too.  How many boot up or tailgate?  Killington's parking lot while quite large has never been too bad because we pay to park in the front row section at K 1 great tail gating spot too.

However, we still drop our skis off then park unless we can park trail side like at Cannon.  Call us lazy?  How many carry there skis from the parking lot?

Jay Peak is not too bad with the parking garages not good for tailgating but at least not too far away.  Have always been able to park fairly close at Sugarbush, Gunstock, Bretton Woods.

When we get to ski areas later like at Bretton Woods we often find spots up close left by those early skiers.  Same applies with Gunstock when night skiing.

Any one else hate or like parking at ski resorts, tailgate, boot up there too?  Do you poach spots up from or go for the edges of trails when possible?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2016)

Sunapee has the best parking if you get there early.
worst is okemo, waterville, Bromley.
Yes bootup in lot most of the time and carry skis.
Tailgate once in a while mostly in the spring. Used to all the times before kids. Now they are teens I am starting to again more often.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 23, 2016)

Best: Whaleback.    Worst: Okemo main lot (park at JG for a better experience)


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2016)

Best: Bear Peak, ironically, since Attitash is pretty bad.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Sunapee has the best parking if you get there early.



LOL, i was going to say Sunapee was WORST.. i never get there early.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 23, 2016)

Gunstock is pretty bad when u consider the long walk to the lodge followed by a long uphill walk to the lifts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2016)

I find if you can get at any place early that you can get decent parking.  Sunapee included.  Used to get there for opening and have the first two hours pretty much to ourselves.  

In terms of lots and set-ups, my memory is fading and the time is passing fast.  Attitash--yeah that sucks.  Cannon--not bad.  Bretton Woods--not bad.  Sugarbush--folks bitch about the grade at Mount Ellen, but again, get there early and you can get one of the first top tiers.  Sunapee--the satellite lot does suck.  When I skied at Sunday River I would always start at Barker.  Seemed a lot of locals would go there.  I did start at White Cap Base once and it was not too bad but the lodge was pretty shopworn.  That was almost ten years ago


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 23, 2016)

Best:
Wachusett
Killington Skyship and Bear
Statton Sunbowl
Pico

Worst:
Sugarbush Mt. Ellen
Waterville
Stratton Main Base Lots
Sugarloaf
Okemo


----------



## Jully (Sep 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Gunstock is pretty bad when u consider the long walk to the lodge followed by a long uphill walk to the lifts.



Isn't gunstock good if you can park near the quad?

Crotched has got to be my favorite parking lot FAR and away. Wildcat might be #2. 

Sunday River is an honorable mention if you park by Whitecap or get there early enough for a good spot at South Ridge or especially Barker depending on the time of year.


----------



## Jully (Sep 24, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Worst:
> Sugarloaf
> Okemo



Sugarloaf is so annoying. Literally even midweek it's not good... the shuttle is still faster most of the time.

Shawnee peak is also pretty great at both the East Side and the main lot. Another place where booting up in the car is the play.


----------



## Jully (Sep 24, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I find if you can get at any place early that you can get decent parking.  Sunapee included.  Used to get there for opening and have the first two hours pretty much to ourselves.
> 
> In terms of lots and set-ups, my memory is fading and the time is passing fast.  Attitash--yeah that sucks.  Cannon--not bad.  Bretton Woods--not bad.  Sugarbush--folks bitch about the grade at Mount Ellen, but again, get there early and you can get one of the first top tiers.  Sunapee--the satellite lot does suck.  When I skied at Sunday River I would always start at Barker.  Seemed a lot of locals would go there.  I did start at White Cap Base once and it was not too bad but the lodge was pretty shopworn.  That was almost ten years ago



I really kind of like the shopworn lodge feel of Whitecap. Reminds me a lot of the Wildcat lodge which I also love.

Are there any areas where booting up in the car is actually not the play? I feel like at Lincoln Peak booting in the car might be worse if you didn't park in a prime location.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Best:
> Killington Skyship and Bear



If you have a pass park at the back of K-1 lot & literally ski right onto the Snowdon quad.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 24, 2016)

I find the lot at Smuggs to be a pain, but have learned to leave my skis at the base of Sterling lift, get my tix and boot up in the lodge. Of course the terrain makes this a first world problem.

K1 Skyship base, Pico, Sundown and BE are all really easy as is MRG as long as you get there early.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 24, 2016)

Threads with topics like this remind me that ski season can't start soon enough


----------



## cdskier (Sep 24, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Sugarbush--folks bitch about the grade at Mount Ellen, but again, get there early and you can get one of the first top tiers.



And there's always the shuttle too going around if you don't want to walk at least on weekends, not sure about midweek.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2016)

If you can get a spot early, Gondi  lots at Stowe are tough to beat. Ski to and from your car. Literally no walking at all mid season when they're snow covered. 

Worst = any place that requires a shuttle


----------



## ss20 (Sep 24, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Threads with topics like this remind me that ski season can't start soon enough



Yep.  I usually don't arrive so late that I get a bad spot when I drive.  And after years of bus daytrips I've been in a lot of shitty parking areas and have had to carry my skis and boots across the lot.  The only time I remember it being a hike was Bromley.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 24, 2016)

Best -Killington at Bear

Worst- Sugarloaf..Vail



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Los (Sep 24, 2016)

Parking at Smuggs was annoying, and I guess Waterville too. But other than that, our parking experience has mostly been a function of what time we arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2016)

Jully said:


> Isn't gunstock good if you can park near the quad?
> .



If you have a season pass, I'd agree. If you need to buy a ticket the schlep down to the lodge, then across the flat and back up to the lift stinks! 

Was even worse last Spring when my daughter had a race at Gunstock and we had to go from the parking lot to the main base lodge and over to their race building on the far side way away from the quad and back!! If I'm schlepping gear that far while in my boots, I'd much more prefer it to be earn your turns stuff vs just lateral transit across the base area


----------



## Puck it (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't beat Zoomer Bar for parking!  Hopefully it will be open for business


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 24, 2016)

cdskier said:


> And there's always the shuttle too going around if you don't want to walk at least on weekends, not sure about midweek.



I look at this walk up as my stretching exercise before skiing.  Add to the walk the fact that I always boot up upstairs, by the time I get to the second floor I'm tired, but feel like I'm ready to go.  

Here's a thought for another thread though, the comfortable area for putting skis on and getting to the GMX has to be one of the best!!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2016)

powhunter said:


> Best -Killington at Bear
> 
> Worst- Sugarloaf..Vail



Imho..with the underground springs, potentially the best beginner mogul patch @SL = lost to the lower parking lot


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2016)

True.....but for some reason having parking garages at ski areas just seems so out of place.  I know that plenty of other infrastructure at ski resorts take away from the natural feel of being in the mountains (like a seven story brick hotel), but parking garages just feel like I'm in a city.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> True.....but for some reason having parking garages at ski areas just seems so out of place.  I know that plenty of other infrastructure at ski resorts take away from the natural feel of being in the mountains (like a seven story brick hotel), but parking garages just feel like I'm in a city.



Think you're right about high brick(older structures). I guess a lot "opinion" just comes from where one spends a lot of time in...but newer materials can give higher structures a separate look all their own that take up a % of land that exists in parking lot acreage.  Compare a few of Taipei's(sp?)..ex-Taiwan's newer buildings with old brick & mortar Allston-Brighton, that I lived in for 20yrs(Granted..somewhat warping the mind), leading into Boston.  A couple of those newer buildings house more, of anything, that does the mile after mile of Boylston Street alone.  Forget all the multitude of other Taiwanese buildings but wouldn't an area of just one or two structures with loads of undeveloped land/woods be more pleasing to the eye than the mile after mile horizontally paved Boston, Back Bay and Allston-Brighton?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 24, 2016)

Best..
Berkshire East
Pico
some lodges at Killington
Jay Peak Stateside

MRG can be the best if nobody is there or a total mess if it's a busy day.

Basically if you don't have to hike up a hill from parking to the lodge it's a win.

Places like Stratton, Bromley, Jiminy Peak that have awful far-away parking deserve some credit for running a tight shuttle game.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Small area but Middlebury College Snow Bowl has convenient parking.


----------



## Jully (Sep 24, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Think you're right about high brick(older structures). I guess a lot "opinion" just comes from where one spends a lot of time in...but newer materials can give higher structures a separate look all their own that take up a % of land that exists in parking lot acreage.  Compare a few of Taipei's(sp?)..ex-Taiwan's newer buildings with old brick & mortar Allston-Brighton, that I lived in for 20yrs(Granted..somewhat warping the mind), leading into Boston.  A couple of those newer buildings house more, of anything, that does the mile after mile of Boylston Street alone.  Forget all the multitude of other Taiwanese buildings but wouldn't an area of just one or two structures with loads of undeveloped land/woods be more pleasing to the eye than the mile after mile horizontally paved Boston, Back Bay and Allston-Brighton?



I tend to agree with you about Allston in Boston. Absolutely despise the feel there. If it's empty I feel like I'm in the Walking Dead or something. I find it different at a ski resort though. Parking lots are relatively unobtrusive and when unpaved it almost fits into my schema of a resort. Parking garages do not sadly.


----------



## joshua segal (Sep 24, 2016)

Doesn't get easier than at Crotched Mtn.


----------



## benski (Sep 24, 2016)

I think low rising like parking garages at ski areas since it is better than far away lots. I have never seen large structures at a ski area but building one into the hill seems like a good solution. I remember Jay having one that at from a distance looks blends in.


----------



## Jully (Sep 24, 2016)

benski said:


> I think low rising like parking garages at ski areas since it is better than far away lots. I have never seen large structures at a ski area but building one into the hill seems like a good solution. I remember Jay having one that at from a distance looks blends in.



I have never been to Jay, so they very well could have done it nicely. Stratton has some garage like structure that I was less of a fan of though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2016)

*BEST PARKING:*
1) Plattekill
2) Smuggler's Notch (the people listing Smuggs as a "worst" dont know Smuggs, and have absolutely no idea where to park)
3) Stowe 

*WORST PARKING:*
1) Whiteface (by a mile, figuratively & literally)
2) Gore
3) Sugarbush


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> *BEST PARKING:*
> 
> Smuggler's Notch (the people listing Smuggs as a "worst" dont know Smuggs, and have absolutely no idea where to park)


Unless you're talking about parking down at Morse all parking up at Madonna requires walking up that god damn hill to the base lodge


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2016)

Not the parking lot next to the T bar. I'm assuming that's what he is referring to.  If you are someone who boots up at the car it's very convenient parking (though not as good as Stowe Gondi lots)


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 25, 2016)

powhunter said:


> Worst- Sugarloaf..Vail



This. And for best, the beach at A-Basin.

edit: oops, I was thinking Vail for worst. No experience with the Loaf...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2016)

Ski Sundown.  I always find a spot 50 yards or less from the door.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 25, 2016)

This pay to park is awful.  Seeing as i am generally at an area early and can't go to outer bases here is my list

Worst
Stratton
Snow
Sugarbush

Best
Beast aka Berkshire East
Bousquet
Blandford
Pats
Bromley, a bit of a walk but i am generally in the first few rows same for okemo
pico
Stowe (MMSC lot is easy however no food service)


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 25, 2016)

Certainly in the west you have some places with remote parking served by either a shuttle system or transfer lift.  I don't mind that if its efficient (Cooper, Snowmass and the old Canyons come to mind)  Parking for Vail and Ajax is a nightmare.  Like the parking pretty much at all 4 of the LCC and BCC areas in Utah.  Solitude's lot has a lot of slope front acreage.  Seen the beach's at Arapahoe and Sunapee which are a good time in the spring.  (would like to see that Zoomer Bar one day).  Even close to home here CBK has the Sun Bowl lot which they have a great spring party on (and its paved, not a mud hole, which is a bonus)  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cdskier (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm curious why so many people list Sugarbush's parking as one of the worst (even people that are there early). Is it the walk from the lot to the lifts that people don't like? Or it is something else?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm curious why so many people list Sugarbush's parking as one of the worst (even people that are there early). Is it the walk from the lot to the lifts that people don't like? Or it is something else?



I wonder the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 25, 2016)

Edd said:


> Best: Bear Peak, ironically, since Attitash is pretty bad.



Check.   Also sister resort Wildcat is pretty damn good too !!


----------



## Zand (Sep 25, 2016)

Nothing compares to the couple years between Mid-Burke Express and hotel installation at Burke when you could drive up on a Tuesday afternoon and park right underneath the 2nd or 3rd tower and be a 5 second walk from the snow. 

The best category goes to any area that has minimal stairs from lot to lift. Wildcat, Skyeship, Wachusett, and Mt Snow come to mind. Conversely, Lincoln Peak, the new Stateside, Smuggs Madonna base, and Stowe to the Four Runner are some examples of too many stairs or just an obnoxiously long walk up a hill. 

The absolutely worst parking situation has to be Whiteface. Parked probably 2,000 feet up a side road on a March Tuesday... can't imagine where you'd go on a holiday weekend.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 25, 2016)

The best category goes to any area that has minimal stairs from lot to lift. Wildcat, Skyeship, Wachusett, and Mt Snow come to mind. Conversely, Lincoln Peak, the new Stateside, Smuggs Madonna base, and Stowe to the Four Runner are some examples of too many stairs or just an obnoxiously long walk up a hill. 

ForeRunner stairs are a bear!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 25, 2016)

Mt. Snow can be a pretty long walk if it's crowded.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 25, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I wonder the same.



Their parking has never been something I thought was really a problem. The walk is a bit long since you have to go around Clay brook, but I never thought it was that bad. At Mt Ellen there's even less problem if you're in one of the first few rows or if the parking lot shuttle is running since it practically drops you off steps away from GMX.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 25, 2016)

At Lincoln Peak, I used to always boot up in Gate House, but have now learned that getting my ticket and using the locker room right behind ticket window and jumping on Gate House Express Lift vs Super Bravo was so much easier. Same is true at end of the day for a quick exit.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> *all parking up at Madonna requires walking up that god damn hill to the base lodge*



False.  Or, at least, it doesn't need to be.  Parking at Smuggs is as hard as you make it.



Zand said:


> *The absolutely worst parking situation has to be Whiteface. Parked probably 2,000 feet up a side road on a March Tuesday... can't imagine where you'd go on a holiday weekend.*



It's horrific.  My strategy is to usually park in the kiddies lot and shuttle it.  Any way you slice it, it's bad.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm curious why so many people list Sugarbush's parking as one of the worst (even people that are there early). Is it the walk from the lot to the lifts that people don't like? Or it is something else?



Only amateurs park and walk at Lincoln Peak when you have the option of valet parking and to have a sherpa carry your gear for you


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Sep 26, 2016)

Worst: Waterville, Sugarbush
Best: Crotched, Wildcat


----------



## ironhippy (Sep 26, 2016)

my local hill has an "unknown" lot at the top of the hill. It's not plowed good (it's plowed by the groomer) and is mostly used by the hill's race club. I boot up in my truck in that parking lot and then it's a 20 foot walk to the top of the trails (or a ski if the snow is good).

It's even better on powder days when you have to wade through the snow.

There is only a few weekends a year that it's completely full and you can quite often find a close spot at any time because the condo owners are always leaving to go back to their place.

Also if the snow is good, I can usually ski right back to my truck.

I love small hills for reasons like this and no lift lines.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

skifastr said:


> This. And for best, the beach at A-Basin.
> 
> That gets filled quickly but is nice.  Otherwise you are being shuttled from as far away as Keystone in the spring.  It can be bad if not there early enough. Instead, we pay $20 to park next to the lodge.
> 
> edit: oops, I was thinking Vail for worst. No experience with the Loaf...





Puck it said:


> Can't beat Zoomer Bar for parking!  Hopefully it will be open for business



Love that road by Zoomer or by Brookside and if real busy parking in Mittersill side.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 26, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Can't beat Zoomer Bar for parking!  Hopefully it will be open for business


Many moons ago I used to park there,but I beg to differ a bit.There is nothing more convenient than the Brookside pods.Step out of your car and start sliding downhill.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Many moons ago I used to park there,but I beg to differ a bit.There is nothing more convenient than the Brookside pods.Step out of your car and start sliding downhill.



Brookside was our goto spot last year.


----------



## St. Jerry (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolute worst is WhiteFace.  That 30mph wind blowing at you only makes it worse

Best: Hickory.  Literally ski to your car


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Brookside was our goto spot last year.



but at zoomer you only have to take 1 lift to get to the goods.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

skifastr said:


> This. And for best, the beach at A-Basin.
> 
> edit: oops, I was thinking Vail for worst. No experience with the Loaf...





Puck it said:


> Can't beat Zoomer Bar for parking!  Hopefully it will be open for business



There is some truth to that.  On windy cold days, you ride on Brookside lift, skate to Peabody lift and ride a lift again and by then are freezing due to inactivity.  Whereas, parking by Zoomer, you walk/skate over to the lift and take a relatively short lift ride and can get after it immediately to warm up the core!  Zoomer area is great for tailgating too!

On nice days, well Brookside works well due to little to no work involved!


----------



## machski (Sep 28, 2016)

Sunday River, parking along Barker Mtn road with direct access to RoadRunner.  Was my goto before we bought on mtn, good for tailgating too.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 28, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm curious why so many people list Sugarbush's parking as one of the worst (even people that are there early). Is it the walk from the lot to the lifts that people don't like? Or it is something else?



+1

I always found parking to be simple, efficient, and close-by at the Bush. Both Lincoln Peak & Mt. Ellen. The handful of super busy days might put you further away than you want, but then along comes the "Jitney" to get you where you're going. Never had a complaint, either as an employee, or a skier. Weekdays at Mt. Ellen, you could easily park about 50 steps from lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2016)

North isn't too bad, but south it can be a long slog uphill around the condo hotel to get to the lodge.

Sugarbush is not the worst, but I think what most people are looking for are

- level, flat parking to the lodge or the chair
- Not having to ride a shuttle
- easy access from lodge to the lift with a minimal uphill walk

Bush isn't terrible, but there are plenty of better setups in New England. 

Off the top of my head the worst in New England are probably Okemo and Sugarloaf.  Pretty much all of the parking at both areas suck even if you are the first one there


----------



## Jully (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been one of the first at SL and it's almost worse because the shuttles don't run at the same frequency. I would just walk up the stairs. Occasionally you got only and attentive driver noticed you and picked you up specifically, but I'd have killed for the parking available at SR.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 29, 2016)

I burn more calories walking back to the car than I do skiing at sugarloaf. Backpack beers always in order


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2016)

Sun Bowl parking at Stratton is very convenient. Almost ski in/out if get there early enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## soposkier (Sep 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I burn more calories walking back to the car than I do skiing at sugarloaf. Backpack beers always in order



I find sugarloaf's parking lot shuttle to be fine, just sucks its a pain to go back for beers, but stash a small cooler pack in the lodge and keep a few in the jacket.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

soposkier said:


> I find sugarloaf's parking lot shuttle to be fine, just sucks its a pain to go back for beers, but stash a small cooler pack in the lodge and keep a few in the jacket.



I only had to use the parking lots once there in the past 20 years and ended up walking because the shuttle never seem to come by until I was with 100 yrds of the drop off. Usually I end up taking one of the "condo" lifts sawduster or snubber


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2016)

Add me to the list of people bewildered as to how some are calling Sugarbush "the worst" - I mean, it's certainly not the best by any means, but it's a level walk of not an extreme distance.  If anything, it's the staircases once you arrive at Sugarbush that are worse than the parking lot/walk.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Add me to the list of people bewildered as to how some are calling Sugarbush "the worst" - I mean, it's certainly not the best by any means,* but it's a level walk *of not an extreme distance.  If anything, it's the staircases once you arrive at Sugarbush that are worse than the parking lot/walk.


At Lincoln it's a slight uphill from either the back lot or the first row, then the stairs. I find the easiest way is around the backside of the hotel, still a slight uphill but no stairs. Can't use the backside if you need to stop for a lift ticket first though or at least you'd have to go down again to get one.

Unless you get in the first lot the uphill at Mt. Ellen is considerably steeper.

In any event neither area is a level walk.


----------



## benski (Sep 29, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> At Lincoln it's a slight uphill from either the back lot or the first row, then the stairs. I find the easiest way is around the backside of the hotel, still a slight uphill but no stairs. Can't use the backside if you need to stop for a lift ticket first though or at least you'd have to go down again to get one.
> 
> Unless you get in the first lot the uphill at Mt. Ellen is considerably steeper.
> 
> In any event neither area is a level walk.



You can also go strait go strait to the village double if you don't mind starting your day on the beginner hill. If you time it right you can park right in front of it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2016)

benski said:


> You can also go strait go strait to the village double if you don't mind starting your day on the beginner hill. If you time it right you can park right in front of it.


That means booting up in the car which I rarely do except on spring days. I would still need to get a ticket too.


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2016)

I remember Cannon and Mount Sunapee having a pretty horrible set up.  Bolton Valley's kinda sucked too.  Other than that, most places seem pretty convenient for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> I remember Cannon and Mount Sunapee having a pretty horrible set up.  Bolton Valley's kinda sucked too.  Other than that, most places seem pretty convenient for me.



Strange how Cannon can be the worst and the best (I vote one of the best) Same with Sunapee just arrive before 10 and you are usually fine.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> but at zoomer you only have to take 1 lift to get to the goods.


Then you should go to the tram and get a whole lot more goods...and earlier.☺


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Then you should go to the tram and get a whole lot more goods...and earlier.☺



Tram is not open everyday and the cattle car isn't for everyone.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 29, 2016)

Best:
Wildcat
Breton Woods

Worst:
Okemo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't dump on too many mountain's parking, but...

Bromley is brutal.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 29, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I don't dump on too many mountain's parking, but...
> 
> Bromley is brutal.
> 
> ...



Bromley's like Elk in Pennsylvania with the cattle car in which you freeze your ass off.  A least get a heated bus.  I don't mind remote parking if the transportation system to the base area is decent.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 29, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Bromley's like Elk in Pennsylvania with the cattle car in which you freeze your ass off.  A least get a heated bus.  I don't mind remote parking if the transportation system to the base area is decent.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



if you can get in the upper lot, and near the snow, at Elk it's pretty nice though


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 30, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> if you can get in the upper lot, and near the snow, at Elk it's pretty nice though



Actually Elk "could" have great parking in the lots down by the west side chair but only if you have a ticket.  I cannot understand why they don't put up a little booth (or automated ticket selling machine) down there to access the mountain.  Its a fun little mountain but with things like their ticket structure, parking, and overall location I doubt I will ever ski there again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Actually Elk "could" have great parking in the lots down by the west side chair but only if you have a ticket.  I cannot understand why they don't put up a little booth (or automated ticket selling machine) down there to access the mountain.  Its a fun little mountain but with things like their ticket structure, parking, and overall location I doubt I will ever ski there again.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



They should let people take the lift up that one time unless they thought they would get gamed.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> They should let people take the lift up that one time unless they thought they would get gamed.



i think they used to allow it

agree 100% with 4APrice's points above and also their draconian no-out-of bounds policy


----------



## RISkier (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd say Stowe is a real mixed bag. If you boot up in the Gondi lot it's very convenient. We usually boot up at Midway and then take theGondi. If Cliff Trail isn't open it's kind of a slog to get to the fourrunner. If you want to start on the Fourrunner I don't think any parking is convenient. And now that you can't park at Spruce I would think it would be very inconvenient for families with young children who want to boot up and ski on the Spruce side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm wondering if they will get a lot of complaints on lesson programs at Spruce.  Will be a pain in the ass for families to have to load out of their car and take the over easy gondola over to ski school.  Not sure that's a wise move eliminating parking near ski school to create a private club for the high brow folks


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm wondering if they will get a lot of complaints on lesson programs at Spruce.  Will be a pain in the ass for families to have to load out of their car and take the over easy gondola over to ski school.  Not sure that's a wise move eliminating parking near ski school to create a private club for the high brow folks




It has been like that for at least the last 2 years


----------



## mbedle (Oct 2, 2016)

30 minute drop off parking is available over on Spruce for families with Kids in the Adventure Center. Although with it moving into the new building this year, not sure if that will still happen.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 2, 2016)

Im still surprised by all the mentions of sugarbush parking. I enjoy the climbs up to the lodge both at Ellen and Lincoln. At the risk of sounding g like a douche, it's a warmup and skiing isnt supposed to be sitting on your couch. (If you're hoofing it in ski boots or shlepping other ppls gear in addition to your own then I sympathize, but then you're doing something else wrong. 

And I vote tram base at cannon for most scenically situated parking, at least that I can think of right now.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol skiing is definitely not sitting on your couch.  I don't get the complaints about open air shuttles. You did come prepared to be outdoors, didn't you? And there usually are unloading areas for those schlepping children. But these zones are frequently abused by me-first types...


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 2, 2016)

twinplanx said:


> Lol skiing is definitely not sitting on your couch.  *I don't get the complaints about open air shuttles. *You did come prepared to be outdoors, didn't you? And there usually are unloading areas for those schlepping children. But these zones are frequently abused by me-first types...



Many times I do not put on my equipment at the car.  I prefer to use lockers and get my self situated to ski before going out in the cold.  Getting thrown around on the Elk wagon with skis and equipment is not pleasant even being dressed to ski especially with 2 good working lifts right there.  Last time I was at Bromley I hoofed it .  A simple used school bus, much better.  It's not something that would stop me from going to either but it is in the back of the mind.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mikestaple (Oct 2, 2016)

If you have a crew of elementary age kids, parking to the left of the barn at Ragged is pretty good (you have kids and are getting there relatively early right?!?!).  Then go through the lower door.  Tell everyone to hit the head NOW!  Then up the stairs,  grab a table near the fireplace, slam on the gear, and out the door to the lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 2, 2016)

mikestaple said:


> If you have a crew of elementary age kids, parking to the left of the barn at Ragged is pretty good (you have kids and are getting there relatively early right?!?!).  Then go through the lower door.  Tell everyone to hit the head NOW!  Then up the stairs,  grab a table near the fireplace, slam on the gear, and out the door to the lift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Good tip thanks!   With 2 kids and gear all winter this is a good play.  My oldest is in lessons this yr so typically I drop at the gear unload and stash the skis near the carpet then park the car while mom takes them inside.

Your idea seems worth trying though


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2016)

RISkier said:


> I'd say Stowe is a real mixed bag. If you boot up in the Gondi lot it's very convenient. We usually boot up at Midway and then take theGondi. If Cliff Trail isn't open it's kind of a slog to get to the fourrunner. If you want to start on the Fourrunner I don't think any parking is convenient. And now that you can't park at Spruce I would think it would be very inconvenient for families with young children who want to boot up and ski on the Spruce side.



Mansfield?   Where most of the parking is, you can park along the edge (or close to it) and ski to (or almost ski to) your car.



4aprice said:


> *Getting thrown around on the Elk wagon with skis and equipment is not pleasant*



I've only skied Elk once due to the fact there are never any discounts and it's about the same drive for me as Plattekill, but I agree.  I took that wagon in the morning, I walked back to the truck in the afternoon.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 2, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Im still surprised by all the mentions of sugarbush parking. I enjoy the climbs up to the lodge both at Ellen and Lincoln. At the risk of sounding g like a douche, it's a warmup and skiing isnt supposed to be sitting on your couch. (If you're hoofing it in ski boots or shlepping other ppls gear in addition to your own then I sympathize, but then you're doing something else wrong.



I do it in ski boots and it doesn't bother me. I always boot up by the car if I'm driving or in my condo if I'm taking the shuttle. I've never been a fan of leaving stuff in the lodge or lockers.


----------



## boston_e (Oct 2, 2016)

Killington is pretty good overall.  Bear, rams head, skyship, snowshed are all pretty level.  Getting into k1 lodge is the hardest at Of all of them at killington and even that isn't all that bad.


----------



## skixc2 (Oct 4, 2016)

Others have said it, but Crotched is my vote for the best. 

Black Mountain of Maine deserves some recognition for the cool bridge over the Nordic Race trails there.
Black Mountain of Jackson has good parking also, similar to Crotched. (There is also a small lot at the top of Moody's/Whitney where it's fun to park if the J-bar is running.) 

Whaleback is also pretty great, except for TNRL nights.  But, while we're in the upper valley Storr's Hill is tough when crowded and the Dartmouth Skiway has always seemed inconvenient to me, as I prefer the Holts side. 

Another contender for worst parking might be the Mt. Prospect Ski Tow in Lancaster, NH. That's quite an uphill trek on a snowy trail through the woods - but so worth it for such a cool local place!


----------

